#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  jammer

## inesinaya

hey leila kheb ook nog niets gevonden heb al wat sites gezocht voor een goede foto die ik dan zou kunnen meegeven maar nog nix gevonden , ook niet op yasmina.nl, er staat daar een stukje op met verschillende fotos, maar die kan ik niet zien, probleempje met site denk ik 
maar als ik wat leuks vind of weet hou ik je zeker op de hoogte! bedankt alvast voor je antwoordje en tot gauw !

xxxjes  :nijn:

----------

